

Frederick Mayer (spy) - lifeisstillgood
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frederick_Mayer_(spy)

======
lifeisstillgood
Just caught a showing of "The real Inglorious Basteurds" on Channel 5 -
including this guy, Fred Mayer - a Jew from Brooklyn who disguised as a Nazi
officer sends back intelligence to OSS, infiltrates Messerschmitt factories,
and finally accepts the surrender of Innsbruck.

WTF ! See the documentary on UK channel 5.

edit: there is a part in the Wikipedia article where he is tortured by two
Gestapo agents, one notices he is circumcised, but they cannot believe a Jew
would parachute in and pretend to be a Nazi. You're telling me ...

and I'm wondering if I am doing enough Open Source work as if that will make
the world a better place

